# Cane toad vs snake



## News Bot (Jul 18, 2008)

*Published:* 18-Jul-08 11:11 AM
*Source:* Northern Territory News via NEWS.com.au

A CANE toad has shocked experts by eating the only known snake that is able to prey on them and survive.

*Read More...*


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 18, 2008)

Cane Toad winnah!


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats amazing!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 18, 2008)

wow...sorry though, why is the cane toad alive and kicking? had they lost their spade?


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 18, 2008)

What's so amazing about that? Cane toads eat anything and everything big enough to fit inside their mouth. If that keelback was just a little too slow or cold, then it's unsurprising that the toad would try to eat it.

Also, aren't some death adders beginning to become immune to cane toad poison? Someone who would know told me, but I can't remember when...

~ notechistiger.


----------

